# Save $ by making your OWN foliage



## DJsTrains (Mar 14, 2013)

Easy, fun, save $$


----------



## jpatti75 (Jul 31, 2018)

Interesting technique. Certainly looks economical with good results. Thanks for sharing!

JP


----------



## Shadow001 (Dec 15, 2016)

Looks great.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Foliage Daiquiris ... I like it!

Fun technique. Thanks for sharing.

TJ


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

That was very interesting.


----------



## cale10 (Jun 15, 2013)

being in college, this is perfect! plus theres a Jo-Ann just down the street. im actually excited to try this one.


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

*Fantastic*

Let’s face it you can spend a small fortune on foliage large and small. Big money for little product.... 

However, this technique is fantastic- it not only looks like fun to create but the finished product is dead on. 

Thanks for sharing as I will definitely be trying this method. I am currently finishing up my bench work and being a large layout this method will literally save me tons of money.

Thanks again - well done!


----------

